# Grouse



## nate15 (Sep 2, 2014)

Went out today from about 9 am to 2. Did not see a single grouse. Saw some deer and a moose though so that's a plus. Have not seen or bagged my first grouse in 3 trips out. Looking for some advice please!


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

Where have you been going out? I saw a whole bunch about 3 weeks ago up Spanish fork canyon


----------



## nate15 (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been hunting the mill hollow, current creek area. Talked to guy, said his brother saw a bunch last weekend in the area I was hunting. Maybe the cold weather and snow moved them?


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

In that area, I would try hills and ridges next to small streams if it were me.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

That area has been hit pretty hard. I was getting into groups of birds around 9500 ft and up the first two weekends. The next few weekends the berries they've been eating are all but gone and I was lucky to see a single bird. Last weekend up there I seen five other guys working there dogs. I think if you find similar terrain without the easy access you'll find better numbers.


----------



## nate15 (Sep 2, 2014)

Not sure where to go. But was planning to go on Saturday.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Start looking for areas with willow buds. The berries should all be gone about now so they should be dropping down from higher altitudes in search of food. I agree that ravines and areas with streams will likely be most productive.

Here is a pic of their diet from a couple weeks ago:


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

I got three ruffed grouse while out on my elk hunt.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's one from that area that I ran into on Sun. while looking for elk. They are around....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Love that pic Gdog!


----------

